# Surf Snooking 7/8/15



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NICE job Jon! Those shoreline Snook are a blast.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice report - fun way to fish.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Now that is my idea of an excellent day at the beach.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

NICE, I will be in Siesta Key this weekend and hope to do the same. Is that Sarasota?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> NICE, I will be in Siesta Key this weekend and hope to do the same. Is that Sarasota?


Anna Maria


----------

